# Sharon Woods



## JONAH (Jun 3, 2004)

HA HELLO EVERYONE,,NEW HERE FROM GFO site.... i guess they shut down .its a shame cause it was a good site...well iguess everyone would star coming here....i see some familiar Handles already... Anyway I fished Sharon Woods last saturday done somewhat well ..a few nice size blue gills had eggs in them and landed 2 bkue cats. Whatn bad fur 4 hrs work.I going out again tommorow AM.  Also i heard that Rush Run was a good place for Gills...anyone falmiliar?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome jonah! Its good to see ya hear. I fish winton woods alot and sharon woods in bass tournaments sometimes. I like the reports.


----------



## JONAH (Jun 3, 2004)

Hello Bassinpro Good To See You Here...i've Think I've Seen U Around At The Old Gfo Site ... I Beleive This Sites Going To Filll Up To ...which Is Good........which Lake U Like Best S/woods Or W/woods?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

i like winton woods the best, esp for bass. Sharon woods used to be a great bassin' lake but in recent years there are a bunch of numbers but no size to them. It is hard to catch 12 inchers for the tournaments. Winton is good for crappie and carp also. sharon woods is my trout lake though! my best day at winton to date Keep in touch and maybe we can trade some info on the lakes, I would like to know how to catfish sharon and I know about everything about from cats to carp to bass.


----------



## JONAH (Jun 3, 2004)

Was At S/woods This Past Sun Evening..did Well...had A Nice 3-4 Lb Bass By The Damn... Did'nt Land It...jumped Off  BUT THE BLUE CATS AND GILLS WERE POPPIN....HAD FUN


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Sure you don't mean channel cats?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

hey shuvlhed1, they stock blues in there so they are in there. And with all the small bass and bluegills to eat I'm sure the fish grow quick.


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

they generally stock are of the 30 lbs plus variety, and not very many, only a few a year. The smaller catfish are all farm raised channel cats, I believe. Remember, blue cats are officially an endangered species now in Ohio


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I beleive the park puts either 500 or 1000 lbs of blues in a year. either way that is a decent number of fish for a 40 acre lake.


----------



## JONAH (Jun 3, 2004)

YES shuvlhed1 THERE ARE DEFINFTLEY BLUES in the lake i fish their just about every other day....my last catch was two blues and one channel and some nice size gills..but you are right about the channel the place is loaded with channel...HEy i did'nt know blues were on the endang. list.were you here that from?


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

check the website


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

They started a stocking program of blues and flatheads a couple years ago. Some really big ones. Hey JONAH !!!! Welcome to this site. We are glad to have you as a member. Any problems contact myself or any other OGF Team member. Looking forward to your local reports again. CATKING


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

It's legal to stock blues caught by Kentucky commercial fishermen in county lakes or paylakes. CATKING


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

They need to up date their facts. It's a fact that CJ Brown has a good number of Blues in there, along with about 20 other lakes in Ohio. Along with the TONS caught out of the Ohio river. CATKING


----------



## JONAH (Jun 3, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE WELCOME CATKING   HAVE YOU HEARD ANYTHING ON THE OLD GFO SITE AS TO WHY OR IF ITS GONNA START UP AGAIN? I'AM GONNA STICK HERE....ITS JUST I MET ALOT OF REALLY NICE FISHERS THERE.
I'VE SEEN SOME HERE INCLUDING YOURSELF AND OTHERS


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey JONAH- This site was formed by all the former moderators and adminastrators of the GFO site. Things did not pan out with the other site, so we all moved on. Most of the old GFO members are here also. All I can say is it was time to move on. I'm glad you found us here. CATKING


----------



## JONAH (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks C/king ............


----------



## JONAH (Jun 3, 2004)

HAD ANOTHER GREAT day at s/woods sat and sun..fishin on the pier sat about 3:00- 6:00 with constant rain... boat house was open but not renting out any boats until the storm passes over....well it passed over at about 6:30 the guys let aboard for free since a waited patiently in the rain with my basspro rain gear on  well all and all i was doing well at the damn 2-12" crappies and some nice gills and 2 bluecats .Oh the first of the bluecats was at the peir..... All in All not bad for a rainy sat. sunday was nice and hot did well.....Fisheis love those wax..


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice crappie !!! Sounds like you did pretty darn good. Thanks for the report. DA KING !!!


----------



## JONAH (Jun 3, 2004)

ANOTHER great day at sharon SAt. from about 3:00 to 9:00 winds were a little calm current was heavy..fished off to the left back in the right channel is were the cats and gills were hittin...landed about 20 gills and two bluecats..on wax 1' to 2' under bobber....got home cleaned and fryed em up us and the fellas from the job..had a great night


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

It begs the question, if blues are on the endangered species list & yet they stock them in a lake, can one legally keep (harvest) them? The ODNR says you must release them unharmed I think.........   
Also, Winton Woods might fall under a "private" lake catagory since you aren't required to have a valid fishing license, you purchase a permit onsite, so it actually falls under a pay pond regulations?  
That's what I would think. Okay to keep them from where you must purchase a permit to fish, and must be returned from public waterways where a valid license is required. (Man, I should've been a lawyer!)


----------



## JONAH (Jun 3, 2004)

well good ? there *mrfishohio* but hey when i talk with odn about the stocking schedule every year..they never mention the blues are not keepers..only the bass limits and trouts...but aren't the blues farmraised as well?


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Are you guys that see all these bluecats in these park lakes, and seemingly few channel cats, even know how to identify a blue cat? How can you tell when you see them swirl? I just can't believe that many bluecats are being caught out of these park lakes that put probably on the order of a dozen large ones in every year.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey shuvlhead- Yes these are Bluecats that these County Lakes purchase from commercial catters from Kentucky, Alabama and such. They are not native blues form Ohio. Lake Isabella in Loveland, Sharonwoods, Miami white water, all have blues and lots of them. They are not channel cats because some are over 40 pounds, and I know a blue like the back of my hand. This is the problem with Ohio's laws. They forbid the keeping or possesion of Blues, but turn their heads at people buying them from out of state which is legal. Go down to Isabella and look at all the pics of the big blus cats caught there. many over 50 lbs  By the way, these cat must be returned to the lakes. I know Isabella is C&R on their big cats, at least they were, same with Miami Whitewater. CATKING


----------



## OhioAngler (May 7, 2004)

You are required to have a valid fishing license when fishing at Winton Lake. Winton is part of the Hamilton County Park District, so it isn't considered private.


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

they put Blues in these lakes. Some guy I played softball with a few weeks ago caught I believe a 63lb one out of Whitewater. I am just having a hard time believing that all these catfish that are being reported/seen near the surface are blues and not channels. And the blues that are being stocked, to the best of my knowledge, are very large. What I am reading is that these guys are seeing and catching 2, 3 or more blues every time they are there. That means to me that there are 2, 3, or more very large (25lbs+) bluecats coming out of this lake on a daily basis. Alot of overstocked paylakes can't put out 2 or 3 bluecats out a day where fishing pressure is heavy and sometimes rather intelligent. What I am looking for is some kind of clarification on the ID of these fish. Heck, for a long time I didn't know how to tell the difference.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey shuvlhed- Alot of these lakes stock "Arkansas Blues" in the 2-5 pound range. Some by the tons. This is the same strain that produced the famous "Santee Cooper " Bluecat fishery. We had three ponds at one time and we stocked these "Arkansas" blue cats, most in the 4 pound range. They are cheap, and easy to get. In fact, they were as cheap as channel cats. And they will grow fast in a pond or lake. No doubt that some confuse channels with blues, it happens all the time. But in this case, I think they are correct. CATKING


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

an Arkansas blue was a channel cat. You would occasionally run into "Saginaw blues" -which were generally large (6 to 10 lbs) channels in paylakes.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

The arkansas cats we stocked in our lakes were blues indeed. The very same ones that Arkansas traded to South Carolina back in the mid 60's for stripers. These 100 mating pairs are the reason that blues dominate SC waters now. Yes. alot of channels are called blues by some people. But the true name of a Blue cat is a Blue Channel Cat. Look that up  Blues also have spots when very young, in fact the old ones have spots just can barely see them when they are older. All the paylakes around SW Ohio either get their fish from Jones out of Newtown, or private netters. While alot of farmen raised cats are channels, the bulk of the trade consist of young blues from the south. Arkansas also has what they call the "white" cats. Which, are really just channels to me. So to answer you, Arkansas Blues are not channels. The ones in SC get 100 pounds.certainally not a channel  But I know what you are saying. Some paylakes call Arkansas channels "blues" and they are wrong. It depends what is around for the netters to get while they are down there. I've dealt with Newtown and the Jones boys for years, sometimes I got Blues, sometimes channels, sometimes mixed. CATKING


----------

